# Dragged to another CPE trial this weekend!



## And (Apr 5, 2010)

_(A picture from a CPE trial last weekend)_ :biggrin1:

Well, I got an e-mail from a close agility friend this past week about possibly going down to Schiller Park, IL to run the Sunday portion of a CPE trial.. Both of us go to the same agility instructor who is going to USDAA nationals soon. The dog our instructor is running has been having teeter contact issues in trials, so she wanted to get the dog exposed to as many teeters as possible before nationals..

So to keep her company, my friend and I drove almost 2 hours to a CPE trial today. It was this clubs first trial at its' new facility. We ran three runs total:

Standard (Level 3): Q & 1st. About a 34 second run. It was a reallly nice run! Made all the contacts, and Belle looked good!

Snooker (Level 5): NQ - We made it to the third red jump and Belle back jumped while trying to wrap the jump.. It was my fault, and Belle normally does not back jump! I was not TOO worried about the Snooker run seeing as we are farther ahead in this game compared to the other CPE games.. this lack of concern showed when I got whistled off after the back jump! Oh well!

Fullhouse (Level 3): Q & 1st. I really liked this run. I had a plan going in, but Belle knocked a bar and I lost focus. Turns out, we ended up with 44 points, and Belle was really fast and it was one of my favorite runs. We are now in Level 4 Fullhouse as well! :clap2:

Overall, it was a great weekend for all 5 of our girl dogs! A lot of Q's and it was a lot of fun! Hopefully our instructor does well at nationals!  Next weekend we are off to our last outdoor CPE trial for the year! Then we hopefully have a few weekends off! We will see


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Congrats on another good CPE weekend


----------

